
Gender Inhibition in CPR Simulation Poses Health Risk to Women - gaius
http://caehealthcare.com/eng/blog/in-hospital-cpr-female-patients-not-resuscitated-equally-gender-inhibition
======
a3n
"sudden cardiac arrest (SCA) ... In this case, the first course of action is
to remove all clothing and perform chest compressions ..."

I admit my CPR training is quite awhile ago, but I don't remember "remove all
clothing." The premise of the article/advertisement is plausible, but this
just sounds weird.

